# Are my eggs to old?



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok with all the egg talk going on here I went to tie some up last night grabbed a bag I bought from EO last spring I love his eggs. I bought 3 bags and used two so had one left over in the fridge since last say maybe march When I went to tie em up they were more goey than normal and did have a bit of a fishy smell. Do you guys think they are OK? I do not want to tie up a ton and have em be bad. I just want to get out soon if the rivers shape up and I live on the east side and will not be able to make a run to EO for a week or more.
ps they do still have good color just really sticky they were never frozen only kept in the fridge

Thanks
FG


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

take a pic, lets see them.

-ksu


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

The smellier the better. Mix old ones with new and it's game on!


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

If your eggs have a really awful smell more like a stench, then most likely they're bad. If you see tiny white dots on the eggs that's another sign they've gone bad.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..lol.. not many men have said before "I love his eggs"..lol...


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

erie outfitters is online just order them and ask for the mason jar I believe you can use ccredit card or pay pal alittle more green friendly


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

no gag? Then good to go


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice Reo, have to agree, Erie Outfitters does not have loose eggs yet. Does have some king skien.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Im Tryin to send pics from droid KSU can't do it help

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Here they are KSU the dots on them ate the cure not actually on the eggs lmk what u guys think

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd say you could still use 'em until you get some fresh ones, but they are certainly on their way down hill. One thing you could try to do is rinse them in some cool spring/creek/stream water or if you have nice cold well water. Swish em around some in a jar with the water and let them soak it in a bit....no more the 10 minutes or so. They should plump up some for you.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Those look kinda like they were just taken from the fridge/freezer. They look fine to me. They will likely plump up when fishing them. Just tie them up in spawn sac mesh and hit the river. 

-KSU


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

For future reference, i would freeze them and not leave them for months in the refrigerator. Then you won't have to question whether your eggs are good or not


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

If they're cured they will be good to use. Looks like they dehydrated a little bit, shrinking and all. They'll work.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks guys much appreciated 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Those eggs are a little dehydrated probably from being stored improperly. I would get a vacuum food sealer. There not expensive and eggs can last a long time and still be fresh once thawed.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't count out the eggs that have "gone bad" either.....
Once I rushed to river after work. I grabbed some roe bags that I had sitting in the fridge for awhile. I suited up riverside and made a mad dash for the spot I wanted to fish. I walked swiftly to get a little fishing time in before dark. Upon arriving at the spot (1-1.5mi. from the car) I broke out my baggie of roe bags and tore it open.......then I gagged. The smell that came out of the bag was rancid, but it was the only bait I had with me. It took some serious will power to get one on the hook. I landed a really beautiful 28" dime bright chromer on those nasty roe bags......


----------

